# East Broad Top #12 by Accucraft



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

My new Accucraft 2-8-2 was delivered today. It arrived with no damage. 
This is a large engine. I had to adjust the ballast on the layout in a couple of places to keep the pilot wheels from lifting off the track. With the track leveled I coupled up 7 Delton hopper cars. The first run lasted about 60 minutes. I could get it to run at a nice slow speed.

I am a happy customer.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you are boiling water. I am really looking forward to doing the same once my kit is finished. For now it resides on my dresser top in various stages, but still cool to look at. Glad to hear you had no shipping damage too. Any pics?


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

From August 17, 2011


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

From August 17, 2011 
Here is #12 at the end of the first run. The track work is about 14 years old and is scheduled to be replaced.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I had mine over at Marc Horovitz' railroad today for a gentle romp through the countryside for the review. Alas, I fogot my camera. (grumble, snort) Couldn't ask for a better run. The thing just continues to impress. 

Now, with the review photography done, it's time to get busy with some cosmetic work...  

Later, 

K


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

look forward to reading the review.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine done got all dirtied... 










Sorry for the lousy photo, my cell phone isn't exactly in the same class as my Rebel. I promise better pics once I get things finished up. (I've got to do some detailing work on the loco and weather the tender.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By East Broad Top on 18 Aug 2011 06:00 PM 
Mine done got all dirtied... 











Kevin, it looks like your loco needs some serious cleaning..., some oil, a cloth, and a lot of polishing might do the trick and bring the shine back again;-)! Best, Zubi


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup needs cleaning. In fact it is so grossly filthy that it is not worth keeping anymore. But I can fix it for you. Just box it up very carefully and ship it to me.I will clean it up very professionally and then thoroughly test it afterwords and then I will send it back to you. I won't even charge you a penny. How is THAT for an awesome deal?? 

Seriously though... awesome shots and I want to see pictures of Robb's dirty engine so I can offer to clean it too.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

There is a photo of EBT in the back of Trains magazine. Not sure if it is #12 or not.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not get time to work on #12 tonight. I had to help move a mill/drill out of my basement. I had bought a Millwrite in the spring and didn't need two milling machines. I now have the cash to rebuild the railroad. 
Now who has the best prices on code 250 track?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent some time working on mine tonight, reversing the valve gear. Looks like I'm going to need to adjust the valves in addition to the return cranks though. Has anyone else tried this yet? Any idea how the valve chest covers come off?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I decided it wasn't worth the bother. The radius rod is painted black on the prototype, and after I painted mine, it disappeared into the locomotive so you really can't tell it's the "wrong" position for the direction. The loco's such a good runner as is. 

I finished detailing the loco tonight, so I'll get pics this weekend, and probably head over to the museum next Wednesday to steam. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a nice sight - unpacked mine last night and finished the coach!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Pete!. Now after how many years, don't you feel better? 

BTW, what is the length of the flat surface of the tender side, for lettering? Thanks. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what is the length of the flat surface of the tender side, for lettering? 
_Sheesh, Larry, I'm getting there. I only unpacked at 7pm yesterday._










It's 10" between handrails, 9.5" along the flat side, and 2.375" between top row of rivets and the bottom row.

Note there's a row of rivets right down the center.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now after how many years, don't you feel better 
It's 4 1/2 years since I sent the first deposit check. Beautiful engine, though I have the same cab damage as Richard. They pack it tight on the cab roof - but the roof isn't firmly attached on these steamers so the loco can rock back and forth in transit - putting pressure on the cab front as the rear foam packing isn't tough enough. I'm sure Cliff will fix it - if not, the package is insured so I get a new one!

Incidentally, you experts (and I don't have the Collins drawing handy.) I found the pop (?) valves for the dome, but where does the little bent stick go? And on the same topic, I have a bag with a length of black wire and a metal bar with two modelled loop things. Where does that go? 












Another couple of interesting features. An "r/c ready" sealed box box behind the water bath looks big enough for a battery pack and a receiver:











And the water hatch opens to reveal a pair of pre-drilled holes for sockets, switches, etc.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, the black wire may go from the injector handles into the cab--are there any small holes in the cab front? 

Is the bar with the handles round on the ends? It may be the pole, as in "poling pockets". But, I don't see brackets for it on the tender frame. Perhaps EBT kept a pole on top of the tender? 

Bent stick--is it slightly tapered at the long end? Let us know when you find out what it is for. 

The matte finish really looks good. and car 20 does ,too. 

Larry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

At the risk of being shot down in flames by the real experts, the 'stick' looks like an exhaust of some kind. At least that's what it seems to be from looking at the images on http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/120419/afv/topic/afpgj/3/Default.aspx

The straight bit goes into the generator with the bent bit facing backwards.

Of course, I could be entirely incorrect, in which case, you're on your own. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Investor in the PNW


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice, Pete! I'm waiting for Barry to finish my chassis so I can get going on my #7 (alas, not live steam). 

The wire is for the bell and whistle. The bar with the handles is indeed the "pole" that hangs from the tender. Hint: If you install this, close the hooks it hangs from so it doesn't fall off one end, jam into the ballast, and bring everything to a very abrupt halt. (Larry, the brackets are on the other side of the tender. The EBT carried the pole on one side, and a length of chain on the other. There are no hooks on the other side of the tender for the chain. Again, that's a "catch hazard" if the hook end of the chain falls off, so I haven't figured out yet if I'm going to go to that extreme detailing the tender. The small bent stick is the generator exhaust. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah! Talk about good stuff. Over on Scott's "R/C Ready" (lots more pics there) thread I was told about the pipe through the water bath to bring the wires from the rcvr through to the front:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The wire is for the bell and whistle. 
Well, the wire is either for the bell OR the whistle, but it won't stretch to both!


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, My loco had two pieces of wire one for the bell and one for the whistle.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My loco had two pieces of wire 
Aha! Tucked down between the two certificates is hiding another piece. Thanks Robb. 

P.S. I managed to thread the servo cable - see the R/C Ready thread for a photo.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My #12 has successfully completed it's trip back in time: 










More photos can be found in  this thread  in the modeling forum. 

Later, 

K


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
Did you run it on your home layout? 
I have a track around my workshop, using Aristocraft code 332 aluminum sectional track, that has 5' radius curves (10' Diameter). I was able to run it around 3/4 but at the doorway I have a lift section that I could not keep #12 on the track. I even added extra bracing to keep the track from sagging under the heavy loco. It could be a gauge problem the loco drivers were just a touch tight when I checked them with the Kadee coupler gauge. I did not check the track gauge in this area. 
My daughter got a kick out of the fact that my serial # is 27 the loco weighs about 27 lbs and her birthday is next week on the 27th.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

While we're talking about the bits and pieces, has anyone confirmed the piece of wrapped up tube is a spare sight glass? [I'd ask Cliff but he's on vacation next week!]


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had mine out on the railroad running once, and it wasn't overly fond of my 5' radius curves. (Nothing I have is, even the locos designed for tight radii.) The pilot truck gave me the most trouble, wanting to hop up and over the rails here and there. Don't quite know what's going on there, but without R/C, I can't run the loco with enough control to troubleshoot. I did notice that on the 5' radius curves, the blind drivers are just on the edge of the rails. They don't drop down below the railhead, but they do appear to clear the railhead.

The bit of tube? Yes it is a sight glass. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

But look at it this way... the blind drivers clinging onto the railhead by a mere thread is prototypic! (This is #15, but the wheelbase is the same)) 

Later, 

K


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran my EBT #12 today at the MSSLS event at Will's house twice. Photos to come latter. The first time it pulled a mixed freight of 12 cars. The second run, with 8 cars, the rear driver was dropping between the rails at one spot. This was on the club track that has about 10' diameter curves. After moving the train from the center track to the inside track it ran great again. 
The loco is easily controlled and I had no problem letting it run as I loaded my other trains in the car as a thunder storm approached. 
One modification I made is replace the servo arm for the throttle with an extended handle that sticks out past the edge of the cab.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And here is Robb...


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. 
It looks like I need to plan a family vacation to Pennsylvania soon.








Late July we made a trip to Colorado. I got the t-shirt form the Georgetown Loop RR. We did not get to ride behind the Shay pictured but the #12 2-6-2 loco from Hawaii. 
The timing was also right for a visit to the Colorado RR museum at Golden on July 30 when they were running steam.


----------

